# Finish Coat Video by TapeTech



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Here it is guys - hot off the press and just uploaded tonite to Youtube by WallTools. :yes:

Tapetech offering up a training video. :blink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JusOPcOMDM


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow that's all there is to it? I'm all set and on my way!! Thanks tape tech!?!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good thing is, sounds like you only really need the 12" box. Should I sell my 10"?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Good thing is, sounds like you only really need the 12" box. Should I sell my 10"?


Yes you should, Ive gone off my 10, I bloody swear 10, then 12, then sanded then painted, Sometimes i see an edge ridge, Kiwiman reckoned the paint dissolved the fine 12 mud and showed the ten ridge?? I think?? Might have a point?? Anyway, 7 then 12 i see no edge rigde at all so go figure???


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Yes you should, Ive gone off my 10, I bloody swear 10, then 12, then sanded then painted, Sometimes i see an edge ridge, Kiwiman reckoned the paint dissolved the fine 12 mud and showed the ten ridge?? I think?? Might have a point?? Anyway, 7 then 12 i see no edge rigde at all so go figure???


I swear I've been seeing some weird stuff with mud lately. I'm starting to think (and have been for some time) that our lightweight topping becomes reconstituted when moisture hits it and can swell and reshrink. I'd like to switch products, but it's just so easy to work with, aside from problems after painting or skimming or touching up :laughing:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

" I'm starting to think (and have been for some time) that our lightweight topping becomes reconstituted when moisture hits it and can swell and reshrink"

It can. 

Someone else on here ( different thread ) mentioned the same thing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> " I'm starting to think (and have been for some time) that our lightweight topping becomes reconstituted when moisture hits it and can swell and reshrink"
> 
> It can.
> 
> Someone else on here ( different thread ) mentioned the same thing.


 Stop using l/w mud guys! It's marshmellows!!!! There's NO glue!
why ya think it's so easy to sand? there's no glue in it.. foam mud!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Square Foot said:


> " I'm starting to think (and have been for some time) that our lightweight topping becomes reconstituted *when moisture hits it and can swell and reshrink"*
> 
> It can.
> 
> Someone else on here ( different thread ) mentioned the same thing.


Yup, that was my reckoning, most noticible where the edge of the 2nd & topcoat is close together from non straight boxing, next time you sand some topcoat splash some water on it, then once it's dry look at it with a glancing light :yes:


----------

